# scarborough fair



## CaliChan (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay! First soap I've had a chance to do in a month! I'm actually pretty impressed with the results. I decided to try the "dandelion zebra swirl" posted on soaping 101 because its the only video on there that's caught my attention in quite some time.
I'm calling this one Scarborough fair named after the Simon and Garfunkel song, made it with some parsley infused OO, and sage, Rosemary and thyme essential oils  kinda looks like a flag when they are set on their side which is what I was hoping for. 





Sorry for the quality. My son broke my camera so all my pictures are taken on my phone now


----------



## Parke Co. Grapevine (Jul 4, 2013)

That is beautiful!! I have been thinking of that same theme, Scarborough Fair but hadn't come up with a definite plan. These are lovely soaps. I would like to know, also, how that scent combination works for you over time/curing.


----------



## CaliChan (Jul 4, 2013)

Will do 
I know what you mean it took me a couple months  to decide what method I was going to do, you'll have to post pictures when you decide on a design  I'd love to see more Simon and Garfunkel inspired soaps


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful! You did a great job with the swirl. Scarborough Faire is one of my favorite songs by them. I think your theme of making a series of soaps based on their songs is intriguing. It certainly brings some ideas to mind based on the titles. Two titles which might be inspirational for soap are "April Come She Will" and "The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)".

Are you going to make more soap or are you challenging other members? 

Oooh! What about the song "Kodachrome"? It makes me feel happy and nostalgic when I hear it. I'll risk getting criticized by saying I prefer Simon's version.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Jul 4, 2013)

OOh, I love S&G!!  A challenge would be so much fun!!   Ha----_I Am a Rock    _or_  The Boxer  _or_  ....._Well, you get the idea....


----------



## CaliChan (Jul 4, 2013)

Both!! A Simon and Garfunkel challenge sounds like so much fun! Let's do it!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> A Simon and Garfunkel challenge sounds like so much fun! Let's do it!!



I'd be interested in trying a batch, too. Do you want to post the challenge and set the time period?


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow!  a challenge that even peaks my interests!


----------



## CaliChan (Jul 5, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'd be interested in trying a batch, too. Do you want to post the challenge and set the time period?



Of course! Ill make sure to do that before the day is over


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 5, 2013)

I seen a LOT of attempts at that method!!!!  Yours has got to be the best I have seen for sure!  Very nice.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> Of course! Ill make sure to do that before the day is over




Thanks! I've been thinking and I have several ideas. The problem is going to be to narrow it down to one :grin:

_*@ Aunt Polly - *_

I forgot about "I Am a Rock". That might be fun for a salt bar.  I told my sister about this and she said "What about Bridge Over Troubled Waters?" Great song but I'm not sure what I could come up with for it.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been running S&G songs thru  my head all day....._Mother and Child Reunion....50 Ways to Leave Your Lover....For Emily._....and on and on.
Let's Rock and Roll!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been on youtube listening to songs. After I picked out a couple of songs as ideas, I wandered away from S & G into other genres. My ramble through older music sure brought back memories.


----------

